# TRAFFIC ANNUAL PICNIC AUGUST 14TH



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY. 



THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> <span style='font-family:Times'>  CANT WAIT FOOD PRIZES CARS FAMILY & FRIENDS IM SURE ITS GOING 2 B OFF THE HOOK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20279181
> *COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2011, 08:34 PM~20279181
> *T T T *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 6 2011, 10:23 PM~20279636
> *  T T T </span>
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE AND ILL SEE YOU THERE 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

one of the best picnics of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E+Apr 7 2011, 09:56 AM~20282319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't wait!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 7 2011, 12:44 PM~20283552
> * john
> thanks roy for posting it. But its in august 14th
> thank you :thumbsup:
> *


Made the correction mark :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

One of the pinics you have to hit the family & me always have a great time.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Apr 7 2011, 01:13 PM~20283732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS ANGEL WE ARE TRYING IT HERE SO NO ONE HAS TO PAY PARKING ADMISSION GOOD LUCK ON THE RAFFLES EVERYONE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C.... 559 WILL BE THERE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20279181
> *COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 8 2011, 04:32 PM~20294247
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C.... 559 WILL BE THERE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 8 2011, 04:38 PM~20293912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20279181
> *COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

OntariO Classics calling on all Car Clubs and Solo Riders to come Cruisin’ on a Sunday Afternoon. This is not the normal cruise night were we get to one locations and park the cars. This is an actual Cruise. OntariO Classics will be cruisin’ through OntariO and some surounding city to give the people a reminder that Lowriding is still here and can be done in a positive way for all of the community to enjoy. 

Date: April 10 2011
Meet Time: 3:30pm 
Location: wienerschnitzel parking lot off Euclid and Francis in the
city of Ontario

Roll Out Time: 4pm to John Galvin Park
4:30 move out to Sonic Burgers off 4th and Miliken
6:00 on to King Taco off Mountain 
6:30 back to Wienerschnitzel to hang out and talk about the
cruise 

So get those rides clean get that music ready to bump and let the family know we are going Cruisin' on a Sunday Afternoon the way they did back in the day.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 10 2011, 12:25 AM~20301903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup traffic, so damn not at bonelli park this year? i was looking forward to it.. but either way i will be there to support the homies


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

CANT WAIT ANOTHER GREAT EVENT :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62+Apr 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20304122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS NICK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 10 2011, 09:32 AM~20303227
> *:thumbsup: Ralph  :wave:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20304122
> *wassup traffic, so damn not at bonelli park this year? i was looking forward to it.. but either way i will be there to support the homies
> *


Orale homie .see you their


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 10 2011, 07:57 PM~20306499
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC FAMILY TTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: WE'LL BE THUR!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20315411
> *:worship: WE'LL BE THUR!!!
> *


  WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE ADAM


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:04 PM~20315585
> * WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE ADAM
> *


X2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 11 2011, 11:23 AM~20311124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY. 



THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 11 2011, 08:40 PM~20315251
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


What up Memo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Lo Nuestro  
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:40 PM~20315251
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


wut it dew BIG MEMO? :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> <span style='font-family:Times'>
> X65


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin: TRADITION will be there. TTT!!!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt ... Awwwwwww yea :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 12:40 PM~20329910
> *Ttt ... Awwwwwww yea :cheesy:
> *



:uh: U WON'T GO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 12 2011, 09:43 AM~20319107
> *COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


RIGHT ON MARK CANT WAIT TO SEE THE THE BIG TRAFFIC FAM..


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Est cruisers will be there to the top


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 12 2011, 02:43 PM~20321305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU Est CRUISERS BRING YOUR APPETITES


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20330244
> *:uh:  U WON'T GO!  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 09:25 PM~20334327
> *:|
> *


SEE YOU THERE BIGSHOD BRING YOUR APPETITE HOMIE. :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 12 2011, 08:46 PM~20324497
> *wut it dew BIG MEMO? :biggrin:
> *


WUSSUP JOHN??? WHEN WE ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Apr 14 2011, 07:26 AM~20336604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 14 2011, 06:16 PM~20341166
> * TO THE TOP!!!
> *


thanks for the bump Rusty :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 13 2011, 11:24 PM~20334977
> *WUSSUP JOHN???  WHEN WE ROLLIN :biggrin:
> *


anytime homie. u know wuts up


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

FUN FUN FUN GOOD PEOPLE GOOD FOOD FOR ALL ALWAYS A NICE TIME CANT WAIT CANT WAIT TRAFFIC PUTTING DOWN ONCE AGAIN CANT WAIT CANT WAIT CANT WAIT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc+Apr 15 2011, 10:50 AM~20345751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 15 2011, 05:41 PM~20348164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 12 2011, 12:55 PM~20320530
> *What up Memo :biggrin:
> *


WUSSUP ANGEL :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE MARK GOOD FOOD ALL WAYS A GOOD TIME WITH TRAFFIC SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL+Apr 15 2011, 07:12 PM~20348743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See yall there :biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 16 2011, 10:22 AM~20352226
> *Good Looking out see you there :thumbsup:
> Hey Steve hows it been... :wave:
> see you there Lets have a funday :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Apr 18 2011, 02:43 PM~20366405
> *
> *


See you there 
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: to the top


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Apr 19 2011, 12:40 PM~20373844
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: to the top
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 20 2011, 01:43 AM~20379199
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 20 2011, 08:54 AM~20380396
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

The BBQ IS READY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 20 2011, 10:45 PM~20386665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 7 2011, 10:56 AM~20282704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 20 2011, 10:45 PM~20386665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes it is
:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> The BBQ IS READY


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 20 2011, 10:45 PM~20386665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY. 



THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

> > <span style='font-family:Times'>  CANT WAIT FOOD PRIZES CARS FAMILY & FRIENDS IM SURE ITS GOING 2 B OFF THE HOOK
> 
> 
> 
> t.t.t sound like its going down homie


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

ILLUSTRIOUS CC WILL B THERE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959+Apr 22 2011, 06:26 PM~20398750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 25 2011, 12:22 PM~20415750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 In SD


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 20 2011, 11:45 PM~20386665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt u fellas use a bigger grill before? :cheesy:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

> T T T T TRAFFIC TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 25 2011, 06:26 PM~20418161
> *didnt u fellas use a bigger grill before? :cheesy:
> *


It's just a little bigger :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20425636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave: :wave: :wave:
> :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 28 2011, 06:00 AM~20438304
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20444099
> *:biggrin:TTT 4 MEMO an the # streets :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 29 2011, 05:28 PM~20450030
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 29 2011, 09:00 PM~20451349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Apr 29 2011, 09:47 PM~20451743
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 1 2011, 10:50 AM~20459287
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: WUTS UP ERIC!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 29 2011, 09:00 PM~20451349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 29 2011, 11:23 PM~20452435
> *  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 1 2011, 11:46 AM~20459638
> *:nicoderm: WUTS UP ERIC!
> *



Just Chillin  TTT  For a good picnic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THERE WILL BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC COMING THROUGH :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> THERE WILL BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC COMING THROUGH :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 29 2011, 10:57 AM~20447756
> *
> *


 :biggrin: WUSSUP JOHN


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: Time to have fun


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE, SAVE ME A SPOT NEXT TO THE BBQ GRILL AND THE ICE CHEST :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 1 2011, 10:26 PM~20463717
> *THERE WILL BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC COMING THROUGH :cheesy:
> *


you guys got so many cars there's not gonna be any room left :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 1 2011, 02:27 PM~20460257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 8 2011, 04:38 PM~20293912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HOPE EVERONE ENJOYS THEIR CINCO DE MAYO.


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC TTTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2011, 10:34 PM~20279181
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>TTMFT :thumbsup: *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 30 2011, 12:23 AM~20452435
> *  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

!
:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 8 2011, 09:40 PM~20511552
> *!
> :biggrin:
> *


TTT. What up Money...TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 9 2011, 09:40 PM~20519299
> *TTT. What up Money...TTT
> *


WHATS THE HAPPS BROTHA! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE MOTHA FUCKING TOP!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
For the Traffic Familia!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 10 2011, 10:55 PM~20527605
> *WHATS THE HAPPS BROTHA!  :biggrin:
> *


You know the same all is good. TTT for the Traffic Picnic


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 11 2011, 03:42 PM~20531792
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> For the Traffic Familia!!
> *



See u all there Al [email protected] :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Bump Bump Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNIN BUMB!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:wave: TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 16 2011, 07:44 PM~20567486
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 18 2011, 01:26 PM~20579332
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos+May 18 2011, 10:11 PM~20583163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@May 18 2011, 10:57 PM~20583455
> *SOUNDS GOOD
> *


  :wave:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Told the homies from Paso Robles about this one :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 19 2011, 02:56 PM~20587292
> *  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARK :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E+May 19 2011, 03:12 PM~20587422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up how you been? :wave:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 19 2011, 11:09 PM~20591073
> * see you saturday
> sounds good
> good good how about yourself?*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TTT for a day of saying "THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT & COME OUT TO ENJOY"...*


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

O Snap!! See you there


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@May 23 2011, 11:39 AM~20610670
> *O Snap!! See you there
> *


ELITE in the house see y all there :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 23 2011, 02:06 PM~20611831
> *ELITE in the house see y all there :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 23 2011, 10:20 AM~20610226
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMP  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




  


:0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@May 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20621670
> *BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The top


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20279181
> *COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

_*tttt*_


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

*to the top traffic*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

to the top


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*ttt *


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

To The Top !!!!TRUCHA!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

Weres the park at? It's not Boneli park no more?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Bumper! 

:biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Where's the park at?


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*THE PARK IS IN POMONA LOCATED 499 E Arrow Hwy, Pomona, CA 91767 :thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *THE PARK IS IN POMONA LOCATED 499 E Arrow Hwy, Pomona, CA 91767 :thumbsup::wave:*



:nicoderm: 

T T T


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

_*OLDIES *_
_*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
_*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
_*TOGETHER *_
_*CASUALS *_
_*VIEJITOS*_
_*SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB*_
_*ONTARIO CLASSICS*_
_*LO NUESTROS*_
_*I.E. ORIGINAL*_
_*GOODTIMES*_
_*BOMB CLUB*_
_*REALITY*_
_*ULTIMATE RIDERS*_
_*LOS ANGELES*_
_*TRADITION*_
_*GANGS TO GRACE*_
_*DUKES*_
_*FINE LINE*_
_*KLIQUE*_
_*CLASSIC STYLE*_
_*HIGH IMAGE*_
_*INFINITI*_
_*ROLLERZ ONLY*_
_*CLASSIFIED*_
_*SOUTHERN ROYALTY*_
_*MANIACOS*_
_*SUENOS LATINOS*_
_*EXPLIZIT C.C.*_
_*LIFESTYLE*_
_*SOCIOS*_
_*NOKTURNAL*_
_*GROUPE*_
_*LEGACY*_
_*NEIGHBORHOOD*_
_*USO*_
_*LATIN LIFE*_
_*PHAROHS*_
_*LOYALTY ONES*_
_*FIRME CLASSICS*_
_*LATINO CLASSICS*_
_*RARE CLASS*_
_*THE CREW*_
_*DEVOTIONS*_
_*AZTEC IMAGE*_
_*STYLE*_
_*CONTAGIOUS*_
_*E ST. CRUISERS*_
_*SHOWTIME*_
_*ELITE*_
_*LATIN LUXURY*_
_*ROYAL FAMILIA*_
_*NEW CREATION*_
_*LEGENDS*_
_*STYLISTICS SO. LA*_
_*REVOLUTIONS*_
_*EXTREME LOWS*_
_*OLD SCHOOL WAYS*_
_*MAJESTICS*_
_*LINDSEY'S FINEST*_
_*MEMBERS ONLY*_
_*AMIGOS*_
_*SWIFT*_
_*BAJITO *_
_*AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS*_

_*YOU GUYS MAKE IT POSSIBLE JUST OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. BRING YOUR APPETITES, PLENTY OF FREE RAFFLES, FREE PARKING, AND WE WILL BE HAVING A SPECIAL RAFFLE FOR THE HOMIE BOXER AND HIS FAMILY *_
_*MUCH LOVE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB*_


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...



T T T
:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:right on bro


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*KEYSTONE WILL BE DONATING STUFF FOR THE RAFFLE*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*NAPA AND MARTIN SENOR WILL BE DONATING STUFF FOR THE RAFFLE AS WELL*


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn i cant wait. you guys getting the crane ready to move that big ass grill you got...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

EZUP62 said:


> damn i cant wait. you guys getting the crane ready to move that big ass grill you got...


 Adding another grill to it for faster service.


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

MR.MIKE63GT said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...


TTT for TRAFFIC and the homie BOXER


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Adding another grill to it for faster service.


dam mark we may need to call my lil friend george for sum help:rofl::roflmao:do u still have that pic with us kickn it in that big chair:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

mrmc1959 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT E ST. CRUIZERS


REGAL 4 I.E said:


> TTT for TRAFFIC and the homie BOXER


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MAJESTICS


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FIRME CLASSICS 


cook1970 said:


> dam mark we may need to call my lil friend george for sum help:rofl::roflmao:do u still have that pic with us kickn it in that big chair:cheesy:


I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PIC WE'LL GET A NEW ONE COOK


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

REDEMPTION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326478&stc=1&d=1308599433E!!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN ITS ON.. ITS BEEN ANOTHER YEAR HOMIES
TRAFFIC TTT, THEY PUT IT DOWN EVERY YEAR WITH THIS APPRECIATION PICNIC!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> ONCE AGAIN ITS ON.. ITS BEEN ANOTHER YEAR HOMIES
> TRAFFIC TTT, THEY PUT IT DOWN EVERY YEAR WITH THIS APPRECIATION PICNIC!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WHAT UP EDDIE......:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T R A F F I C


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT!*


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Mark.... Give me a call when you get a chance. I got a question for ya


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Mark.... Give me a call when you get a chance. I got a question for ya


 
Thanks alot Albert for your company's sponsorship good looking out :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BUMPER!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks rusty 36 for the youtube:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> thanks rusty 36 for the youtube:thumbsup:





TRAFFIC 58 said:


>





TRAFFIC 58 said:


>





TRAFFIC 58 said:


>





TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LivinLegend (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

T
R
A
F
F
I
C
TO
THE
TOP


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO KICKIN-IT WITH ALL YOU HOMIES!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BUMPER!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Terco said:


> LOOKIN FORWARD TO KICKIN-IT WITH ALL YOU HOMIES!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS FOR YOUR SUPORT. REMEMBER JUST BRING YOUR APPETITES


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BUMPER!

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> BUMPER!
> 
> :nicoderm:


TRAFFIC







R
A
F
F
I
C


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *THE PARK IS IN POMONA LOCATED 499 E Arrow Hwy, Pomona, CA 91767 :thumbsup::wave:*


 See you there.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> See you there.


:thumbsup: Make sure u charge them camera batteries- there's gonna be plenty of rides! :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJ? VENDORS??


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> DJ? VENDORS??


Come on down mr cholo dj :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=333903&stc=1&d=1310409566
WILL BE THERE !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=333903&stc=1&d=1310409566
> WILL BE THERE !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


See you there REDEMPTION C.C. Good looking out Johnny Thanks for your support


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> See you there REDEMPTION C.C. Good looking out Johnny Thanks for your support


NO PROBLEM MARK,TTT FOR TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> NO PROBLEM MARK,TTT FOR TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:uffin::wave:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't wait ...you guys always throw a good pic nic. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## ICECREAM MAN (Apr 15, 2010)

CANYON CITY CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT!!


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

*good club firme friends*

Well be there


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:SUPP MR. MARK & DA TRAFFIC CREW! COUNT US IN MY BRATHAS!! :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:WILL BE IN DA HOUSE TRAFFIC!!!!! :boink:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:SUPP MR. MARK & DA TRAFFIC CREW! COUNT US IN MY BRATHAS!! :boink:


*TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE...*


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Well be there


See u guys Saturday


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


It's Gona be a good one


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Can't wait ...you guys always throw a good pic nic. :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ONTARIO CLASSICS SEE YOU THERE
:wave:


~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP FAMILY FIRST


ICECREAM MAN said:


> CANYON CITY CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CANYON CITY CLASSICS



JRSLOLO65 said:


> TTT!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TRADITION THANKS FOR THE BUMP JUNIOR


69 impala said:


> TO THE TOP


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANGEL AND THE SUPPORT



El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:WILL BE IN DA HOUSE TRAFFIC!!!!! :boink:


TOGETHER IN DA HOUSE! SEE YOU THERE ADAM THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES:wave:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

REGAL 4 I.E said:


> :thumbsup:


WUDD UP JOHN IT WAS SEEING YESTERDAY @ ERIC HOUSE
TO ALL DA CLUBS WHO WILL BE ATTENDING OUR PINIC,THERE IS 2 BASKETBALL COURTS @ DA PARK SO IF YOU HAVE KIDS DAT LIKE TO PLAY BALL OR MAY BE CLUB VS CLUB, DONT 4GET TO BRING A BALLTHERE IS ALSO A PLAYGROUND FOR DA YOUNGER KIDS(YOU GUYS KNOW HOW EAZY THEY GET BORED) ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD 1. TTT FOR DA PINIC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP MARK, I GET MY SLED BACK THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS... ILL BE THERE, ~TRUCHA H-D~


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TO
THE 
TOP
TRAFFIC:thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

cook1970 said:


> TOTHE TOPTRAFFIC:thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> See u guys Saturday


 Cee u at ut picnic big Gus


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Onterio classics is looking forward to traffic picnic


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I kno ha


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

guss68imp said:


> See u guys Saturday


 Looking foward to this day.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys always throw a good pic nic.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> You guys always throw a good pic nic.


Ontario Classics thanks for the continued support make sure u come Hungry



RI82REGAL said:


> ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE TTT


Royal Image thanks for the continued support make sure u come Hungry

See you guys there.. 
Our family says thank u guys for the support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHAT??? TOGETHER CC is coming????? UH OH!! now we're gonna have to charge to get in.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

cook1970 said:


> TOTHE TOPTRAFFIC:thumbsup:


 O class all be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Cool


 Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

REGAL 4 I.E said:


> :thumbsup:


SEE YOU THERE JOHN THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP MARK, I GET MY SLED BACK THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS... ILL BE THERE, ~TRUCHA H-D~


SEE YOU THERE RICHARD TRUCHA LOOKING GOOD


G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP AL G2G


socalconcepts said:


> TTT SEE YOU GUYS THERE


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ROY SEE YOU THERE


Sporty67 said:


> Onterio classics is looking forward to traffic picnic


THANKS SPORTY. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ONTARIO CLASSIC


RI82REGAL said:


> ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE TTT


THANKS MIKE FOR THE BUMP ROYAL IMAGE


Sporty67 said:


> O class all be there


TTT:wave:


johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP JOHNNY SEE YOU THERE REDEMPTION C C


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTThno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Trucha-Marcos said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the support Trucha C.C. bring your appetites 


BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:TTThno:


Thanks for the support Pride C.C. See you there Rich bring your appetites :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

STYLECC61 said:


> STYLE WILL BE THERE


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLE C C. BRING YOUR APPETITES DANNY:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP MARK, I GET MY SLED BACK THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS... ILL BE THERE, ~TRUCHA H-D~


:wave: SUPP 'CLOWN' GOOD SEEING U LAST SUNDAY!! :boink:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

If pomona swapmeet wasnt the same day i would be there but probably show up late after i get my parts


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T T


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP JOHNNY SEE YOU THERE REDEMPTION C C


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. FREE PARKING, FREE RAFFLES, FREE FOOD. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT. THE PARK IS VERY BIG ALOT OF PARKING BUT STILL COME EARLY FOR A GOOD SPOT. LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT DAY FOR ALL TO ENJOY. Ttyl THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :wave: :wave: :wave:


ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks for the support Trucha C.C. bring your appetites
> 
> Thanks for the support Pride C.C. See you there Rich bring your appetites :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will be up there,cant wait!!!!:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERE IS THE BIKE WE ARE RAFFLING OFF FOR THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY. HOPE IT WILL HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUT IT WAS PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA AND PINSTRIPPED BY MIKE TIPPETTS. HE DONATED THE PINSTRIPPING AND THE SEAT WAS DONE BY PT OF MEDA'S UPHOLSTERY ALSO DONATED. I'D LIKE TO THANK STEVEN, MIKE, PT, AND RUBEN FOR ALL THEIR HELP IN THIS BUILD. HOPE WE CAN RAISE A LOT FOR THE HOMIE BOXER AND HIS FAMILY. TICKETS WILL BE A DOLLAR EACH


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ALL OTHER RAFFLES ARE FREE. EVERYONE WILL RECIEVE ONE FREE TICKET. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HERE IS THE BIKE WE ARE RAFFLING OFF FOR THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY. HOPE IT WILL HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUT IT WAS PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA AND PINSTRIPPED BY MIKE TIPPETTS. HE DONATED THE PINSTRIPPING AND THE SEAT WAS DONE BY PT OF MEDA'S UPHOLSTERY ALSO DONATED. I'D LIKE TO THANK STEVEN, MIKE, PT, AND RUBEN FOR ALL THEIR HELP IN THIS BUILD. HOPE WE CAN RAISE A LOT FOR THE HOMIE BOXER AND HIS FAMILY. TICKETS WILL BE A DOLLAR EACH


 DAMN STEVEN WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! FROM THE RUST THAT IT HAD. LOOKS LIKE YOUR GETTING BETTER THAN YOUR DAD!!LOL...HOPE IT DOES GOOD.:thumbsup: THAT WAS COOL OF TIPPETTS AND MEDA'S FOR DONATING


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP EVERYONE SEE YOU ALL ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: SUPP 'CLOWN' GOOD SEEING U LAST SUNDAY!! :boink:


 :thumbsup:


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:


MR50CHEVY said:


> If pomona swapmeet wasnt the same day i would be there but probably show up late after i get my parts


 TRY TO GET THERE EARLY ITS GONNA BE A PACKED HOUSE


Sporty67 said:


> ttt


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP SPORTY:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


 THANKS FOR THE BIG BUMP MARCELLA:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> will be up there,cant wait!!!!:wave:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks for the support Trucha C.C. bring your appetites
> 
> Thanks for the support Pride C.C. See you there Rich bring your appetites :thumbsup:[/QUOTE THATS BIG 10/4 MARK:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

B U M P E R


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HERE IS THE BIKE WE ARE RAFFLING OFF FOR THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY. HOPE IT WILL HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUT IT WAS PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA AND PINSTRIPPED BY MIKE TIPPETTS. HE DONATED THE PINSTRIPPING AND THE SEAT WAS DONE BY PT OF MEDA'S UPHOLSTERY ALSO DONATED. I'D LIKE TO THANK STEVEN, MIKE, PT, AND RUBEN FOR ALL THEIR HELP IN THIS BUILD. HOPE WE CAN RAISE A LOT FOR THE HOMIE BOXER AND HIS FAMILY. TICKETS WILL BE A DOLLAR EACH


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for the n00b question, but what time does this kick-off?


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

NastyBoy said:


> Sorry for the n00b question, but what time does this kick-off?


COME EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Trucha CC will be there!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the support Trucha C.C. bring your appetites
> ...


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whazzzz up doggy how come im not in this line up???????thought u were my homie now u act like u dont even know me???????? hahhahahahahaha


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _*OLDIES *_
> _*EMPIRE'S FINEST* *_
> _*ROYAL FANTASIES*_
> _*TOGETHER *_
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

COPPERTONECADI said:


> whazzzz up doggy how come im not in this line up???????thought u were my homie now u act like u dont even know me???????? hahhahahahahaha


I TOOK THE LIST FROM THE LINE UP OF OUR SHOW LAST YEAR BUT YOU KNOW YOU'RE WELCOME ANYTIME YOU GUYS ARE FAMILY:twak:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*RICHIE'S 59*SEE YOU SUNDAY HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN:wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HERE IS THE BIKE WE ARE RAFFLING OFF FOR THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY. HOPE IT WILL HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUT IT WAS PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA AND PINSTRIPPED BY MIKE TIPPETTS. HE DONATED THE PINSTRIPPING AND THE SEAT WAS DONE BY PT OF MEDA'S UPHOLSTERY ALSO DONATED. I'D LIKE TO THANK STEVEN, MIKE, PT, AND RUBEN FOR ALL THEIR HELP IN THIS BUILD. HOPE WE CAN RAISE A LOT FOR THE HOMIE BOXER AND HIS FAMILY. TICKETS WILL BE A DOLLAR EACH


Like always Traffic doing big things to help out poeple. See you Sunday


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

69 impala said:


> Like always Traffic doing big things to help out poeple. See you Sunday


thanks angel for the support good luck


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> TTMFT


THANKS ALBERT FOR GETTING YOUR COMPANY TO SPONSOR FOR THE RAFFLE MUCH APPRECIATED GOOD LOOKING OUT ELITE


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. will be there!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP JOHNNY SEE YOU THERE REDEMPTION C C


:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

its gonna be on n CRACKING TTT 4 TRAFFIC:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

IM READY FOR SOME ASADA!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Its Nothin! See u Sunday



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS ALBERT FOR GETTING YOUR COMPANY TO SPONSOR FOR THE RAFFLE MUCH APPRECIATED GOOD LOOKING OUT ELITE


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

to
the
top 

TRAFFIC


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TTT *almost time*


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

I will be in the L.A. area visiting family this week. I was hoping to catch a show or two while I was out there, so sounds like i will definitly try to attend this picnic, this is my first time to the west coast and i cant wait to check out the lowrider scene and meet some new people


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Stylistics SO.LA. will be there!!!!!


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ANGEL AND STYLISTICS. BRING YOUR APPETITES



johnnyc626 said:


> :thumbsup::werd:


:thumbsup:



REGAL 4 I.E said:


> its gonna be on n CRACKING TTT 4 TRAFFIC:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:




CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> IM READY FOR SOME ASADA!


 THERE'S GONNA BE ALOT OF THIS


RdnLow63 said:


>


:thumbsup:



81cutty'elite' said:


> Its Nothin! See u Sunday


 THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT ELITE


cook1970 said:


> to
> the
> top
> 
> TRAFFIC


:thumbsup:



69 impala said:


> TTT *almost time*


BRING YOUR APPETITES. THANKS FOR THE BUMP LOYALTY ONES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

mrhardline said:


> I will be in the L.A. area visiting family this week. I was hoping to catch a show or two while I was out there, so sounds like i will definitly try to attend this picnic, this is my first time to the west coast and i cant wait to check out the lowrider scene and meet some new people



HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME OUT HERE. AND BE SURE TO BRING YOUR APPETITE AND THE FAMILY CHAD:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ill be there early bird


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

EZUP62 said:


> ill be there early bird


Thanks for the support Goodtimes. Bring your appetites early:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE WILL BE RAFFLING ITEMS FROM THE FOLLOWING SPONSORS. THESE ARE ALL FREE RAFFLES


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WILL BE RAFFLING ITEMS FROM THE FOLLOWING SPONSORS. THESE ARE ALL FREE RAFFLES


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WILL BE RAFFLING ITEMS FROM THE FOLLOWING SPONSORS. THESE ARE ALL FREE RAFFLES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT Cant wait till sunday....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> TTT Cant wait till sunday....


THANKS FOR THE BUMP JR. BRING YOUR APPETITES TRADITION IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

499 E Arrow Hwy, Pomona, CA


----------



## paul.a (Oct 3, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> > hvHERE IS THE BIKE WE ARE RAFFLING OFF FOR THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY. HOPE IT WILL HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY OUT IT WAS PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA AND PINSTRIPPED BY MIKE TIPPETTS. HE DONATED THE PINSTRIPPING AND THE SEAT WAS DONE BY PT OF MEDA'S UPHOLSTERY ALSO DONATED. I'D LIKE TO THANK STEVEN, MIKE, PT, AND RUBEN FOR ALL THEIR HELP IN THIS BUILD. HOPE WE CAN RAISE A LOT FOR THE HOMIE BOXER AND HIS FAMILY. TICKETS WILL BE A DOLLAR EACH


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 499 E Arrow Hwy, Pomona, CA


 Ttt


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW U ALL SUPPORT WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN TIME WHERE IS THE PARK AT *


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 499 E Arrow Hwy, Pomona, CA


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP SPORTY. BRING YOUR APPETITES ONTARIO CLASSICS REPPING TO THE FULLEST.:thumbsup:



JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW U ALL SUPPORT WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN TIME WHERE IS THE PARK AT *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JERRI AND EMPIRES FINEST.WE'LL BE GETTING THERE 6:30 TO 7:00 JUST TRY TO GET THERE BEFORE 9:00 HAVE A FEELING ITS GONNA GET PACKED



sneekyg909 said:


> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

wish i could be there this year, looks like its going down again, everyone have a safe trip to and from, TTTT


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*thank u so much for the info see u there 
*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

I plan on going! Traffic always has fun shows! See U there!:thumbsup:
What up JR I hope to have 99's '72 outta Franks pad and cruzin soon...


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME OUT HERE. AND BE SURE TO BRING YOUR APPETITE AND THE FAMILY CHAD:wave:


 We just landed in LA!!! Can't wait till tomarrow


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

King61 said:


> wish i could be there this year, looks like its going down again, everyone have a safe trip to and from, TTTT


WISH YOU COULD HAVE CAME TOO MIKE THE SHOW WILL BE HERE SOON TTTT



JERRI said:


> *thank u so much for the info see u there
> *


THANKS SEE YOU TOMORROW BRING YOUR APPETITES



Trucha-Marcos said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP TRUCHA BRING YOUR APPETITES


waytoofonky said:


> I plan on going! Traffic always has fun shows! See U there!:thumbsup:
> What up JR I hope to have 99's '72 outta Franks pad and cruzin soon...


 :thumbsup:


mrhardline said:


> We just landed in LA!!! Can't wait till tomarrow


COOL SEE YOU TOMORROW MRHARDLINE:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC READY TO GO. THANKS LOUIE AND MANUEL ALBA FOR THE HELP:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

DAM MARK YOU AND SLYVIA DO TO MUCH :thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC READY TO GO. THANKS LOUIE AND MANUEL ALBA FOR THE HELP:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

He'll yea well definetly be there to win that bike.. Hahaha.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Leaving tommorrow morning.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> TTT Cant wait till sunday....


 I hope u wake up early foo it ain't the same without tradition ie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I hope u wake up early foo it ain't the same without tradition ie


 I hope the blue pits up and at em


----------



## Manuel64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Any time Mark when ever you need help just call. no problem.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW..........I HAVE MY CAMERA BATTERIES CHARGE!!!!


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Ready!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLE CC GETTING READY TO HEADOUT


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

nice day for a ride on the harley.......see you guys later....palomares park here i come!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a good spot. Lots of nice cars already!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

How did I miss out on knowing about this ?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Food is ready, man they have it all! Food was good, Thanks Traffic! All the members working hard to cook for all of us!!


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

Just left the picnic, had a great time, great people, and even better food! Thanks Mark n all the traffic members for such good hospitality , and it was great to meet everyone


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Just got home was a nice day plenty of cars and we didn't break anything! Lol even started hoppin on the freeway coming home lol thanks for the good food and fun day traffic


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

just got home great picnic had a great time thanks traffic club


----------



## spank1959 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Just want to say Thank You to TRAFFIC for some good food and a great time. See you at the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLE CC had a great time thanks for all the good food, raffle prizes and Club Participation award. Can't wait till annual show, c u then!


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

HOODLIFE had a good time good food nice rides if the swapmeet wouldnt have burned me out I wouldve stayed longer hope my raffle ticket wasnt called...lol....see u at the next one ttt TRAFFIC


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

* EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY THANK'S FOR HAVING US THERE U ALL R GOOD PPL & GOOD FOOD SEE U ALL NEXT YEARS FOR YOUR NEXT PICNIC FROM ALL THE MEMBER FROM EMPIRE'S FINEST CC 
*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Big thanks to traffic for hosting such a great pic nic you guys always know how to do it. Much love and respect to the whole traffic crew from the ontario classics family.


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Hey Mark, just wanted to say the picinic turned out really good. It wouldn't have happened without you and Slyvia and all the hard work you guys put into it. So I just wanted to say coming from an O.G. dedicated member, Big Thanks for everything.:thumbsup:


*


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the hosptallty....it was a good turn out......thanks from Fine Life cc


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks too Mark and the ENTIRE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB. CONTAGIOUS CC had a great time. BIG THANKS for the bike, my son will always remember this day. Mike (the Cholo) DJ made the day very entertaining with all the activities, looks like a good combination. were looking forward to next year already.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:angry: any pictures?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC READY TO GO. THANKS LOUIE AND MANUEL ALBA FOR THE HELP:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::nicoderm:WUTT UP MARK


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had a good time out there Thanks Traffic cant wait for the car show.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Last One saturday AUGUST 27th! hope u guys can make it out to see us off!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

_*Looked like a bad azz show, very nice pics :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:NICE SHOTS RICHIE! :thumbsup: GOOD SEEN YOU OUT THERE BROTHA!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

*
Thanks again to Traffic for a great time.*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Looked like a bad azz show, very nice pics :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


Thanks




CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :nicoderm:NICE SHOTS RICHIE! :thumbsup: GOOD SEEN YOU OUT THERE BROTHA!


Gracias, Got Home with alot of energy Pinche Monster drink.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. THANKS TRAFFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigrayman said:


> OHANA HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. THANKS TRAFFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


You owe us all a dance at next year's bbq my brother.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes it was another class act by a class act car club. Thanks Mark and Traffic CC for the privilege of hosting this pic-nic. Thanks to all the kids that joined the dance off. We won't mention all of the duddy jokes, but it was a good time. Thanks to Art from Style CC for winning the Lowrider Bike and donating it right back to the kids. We had a joke telling contest and the bike went to the winner.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS MR CHOLO DJ YOU DID A GREAT JOB IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU ON THE MIC. GREAT THING YOU DO WITH THE PEOPLE YOU KEEP EVERYONE ENTERTAINED. LOOKING FORWARD TO NOV. 13TH HAVING YOU DO YOUR THING AGAIN. THANKS MIKE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I enjoy what I do Mark, I guess that's what makes the difference. Thank you again.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND ENJOYED THE DAY WITH US. IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND KIDS ENJOYING THEMSELVES. DID NOT SEE ONE COP ROLL THROUGH. I'D LIKE TO THANK THE PARKS DEPARTMENT FOR PICKING UP AND KEEPING THE PARK CLEAN FOR US. AND TO ALL THE SPONSORS NAPA, MARTIN SENOUR, KEYSTONE, LKQ, FINISHMASTER, EL MONTE PAINTS, CFR PERFORMANCE, AND MIKE TIPPETTS FOR PINSTRIPPING, AND MEDA'S UPHOLSTERY FOR THE BIKE SEAT. AND FOR ALL THE TRAFFIC MEMBERS WHO DONATED SOMETHING FOR THE RAFFLE AND A SPECIAL THANKS FOR THE WIVES THAT MADE THE SIDE DISHES. THANKS TRINO AND THE NOR CAL CHAPTER FOR COMING DOWN.
ALBERT FROM STYLE C C YOU DID A GREAT THING. YOU THE MAN YOU PUT A SMILE ON A KIDS FACE I'M SURE HE'LL NEVER FORGET THAT DAY. 


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A big Qvo to Jae Bueno and his wife for spending the day with us.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> A big Qvo to Jae Bueno and his wife for spending the day with us.



X2 THE BUENO FAMILY IS ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE DOING THEIR THING:thumbsup:. AND THANKS RICHIE 59 AKA EL CALLEJERO FOR MAKING THE TRIP DOWN FROM FRESNO:thumbsup:.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THE BUENO FAMILY 








MR. HARDLINE CHAD FROM OHIO IT WAS GREAT MEETING YOU.








TRADITION C C








STYLISTICS SO LA








LIL RUBEN ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> A big Qvo to Jae Bueno and his wife for spending the day with us.


Mike thanks to you and the family for the use of your shade and chairs! Stephanie, Caila, Julian & I had a great time with you and the family!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> X2 THE BUENO FAMILY IS ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE DOING THEIR THING:thumbsup:. AND THANKS RICHIE 59 AKA EL CALLEJERO FOR MAKING THE TRIP DOWN FROM FRESNO:thumbsup:.


Thanks Mark! You, the family and the club make us feel right at home every time we see you! We enjoyed our day in the park! Richie, great to see you again!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THE 100 PERCENT WINNER JOHN MAJESTIC C.C.








THE BIKE WINNER CONTAGIOUS C.C. ONCE AGAIN THANK ALBERT FROM STYLE C.C.








ONTARIO CLASSICS 








STYLE C.C.TOOK CLUB PARTICIPATION AND BEST CAR 1958 IMPALA AND BEST BOMB 1938


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK ANYWAYS BEFORE I GET CALLED MENTIROSA AGAIN... :scrutinize: HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK AT TRFFICS C.C. PINCNIC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BEST CAR OF PICNIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BEST MOTORCYCLE OF PICNIC RICHARD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BEST TRUCK OF PICNIC CANYON CITY C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ANGEL FROM LOYALTY ONES C C TOOK BEST BIKE OF PICNIC SORRY DIDN'T GET A PIC


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanted to say thank-you to Mark and all of Traffic Car Club members for a good picnic that u threw for everyone. Lots of food and drinks. Nice way to put up a good picnic. Thanx a lot once again would definitely support u guys again and again. See u on Nov.13 th at your car show which we will also be at for the second year in a row. In behalf of Stylistics SO.LA. thank-you.......


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ANGEL FROM LOYALTY ONES C C TOOK BEST BIKE OF PICNIC SORRY DIDN'T GET A PIC


Thanks Mark the family had a great time and this just made my sons day even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT.

THANK U MARK, SYLVIA & KIDS.


TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

thanx to mark and the rest of the TRAFFICGANTES for a bad ass picnic:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Another Great Sunday hosted by Traffic Car Club! Sorry I got there late kinda late.

Great Job and Much Respect to Traffic Car Club!

See you in NOVEMBER


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> X2 THE BUENO FAMILY IS ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE DOING THEIR THING:thumbsup:. AND THANKS RICHIE 59 AKA EL CALLEJERO FOR MAKING THE TRIP DOWN FROM FRESNO:thumbsup:.


 Thanks Mark for the hospitality my boys enjoyed themselves and it was good seeing the Bueno family again see you guys soon.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

i didnt get a chance to personaly Thank You ART from STYLE for the opportunity to win the bike. my son is really enjoying it. you made his day and forever we will remember this day.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is a video from the kids Dancing competition and the couple that danced and the soda chugging contest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCADBAE0pxg


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: THANK U FOR A BADD ASS PICNIC MARK & DA BIG TRAFFIC C.C.!! DA "TOGETHER'' FAMBAM HAD A BLAST!!! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Here is a video from the kids Dancing competition and the couple that danced and the soda chugging contest.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCADBAE0pxg



Heeey, THE CHOLO DJ was on you tube!!!! Good lookin out CALLEJERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Heeey, THE CHOLO DJ was on you tube!!!! Good lookin out CALLEJERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THAT WAS TOO COOL. THANKS RICHIE AND CHOLO


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Heeey, THE CHOLO DJ was on you tube!!!! Good lookin out CALLEJERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 No problem Cholo you were bumping some firme Rolas.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS RICHIE 59 FOR ALL THE PICS AND THE YOUTUBE VIDEO.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MARK HERE GO THE PICS I TOOK... 

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK AT TRFFICS C.C. PINCNIC...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias traffic for everything we had a very good time at ur picnic food dj everything was tight raffle gracias per sporty o class


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

OK THAT'S ALL FOLKS... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THE PICS. I TOOK AT THE PICNIC... MY CAMERA SUCKS SO NO HATE MAIL PLEASE... LMAO...:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

supreme82 said:


> i didnt get a chance to personaly Thank You ART from STYLE for the opportunity to win the bike. my son is really enjoying it. you made his day and forever we will remember this day.:thumbsup:


THE GUY THAT WON THE BIKE HIS NAME WAS ALBERT FROM STYLE C.C. :thumbsup:YOUR SON GOTS SOME MOVES AT THE DANCE CONTEST:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS LIZ AND CDC FOR ALL THE GREAT PICS. GOOD LOOKING OUT. MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice pic of the red caprice we 3 wheeled the whole park in Between all the speedbumps lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good picnic traffic had a good time


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for correcting me. Gracias to ALBERT from STYLE. for the bike. and yes Mark my boy aint shy hes got better moves than his old man.lol Thanks again!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

thank you from all of us traffic car club


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TRADITION CC had a great time!!!! TRAFFIC CC put it down like always!!! Thanks for the great hospitality,good food,good music.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> TRADITION CC had a great time!!!! TRAFFIC CC put it down like always!!! Thanks for the great hospitality,good food,good music.


 Ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC READY TO GO. THANKS LOUIE AND MANUEL ALBA FOR THE HELP:thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS MARK, SILVIA, CASANDA,THE FOOD WAS GOOD HADD ANOTHER GOOD TIME WITH THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC C.C. FAMILY


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------

